# Automator : exécution à l'ouverture ne se lance pas



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai créé une application via Automator que j'ai glissé dans ouverture lors de la session, hors celle-ci ne se lance pas, qu'est ce que rate ?
Merci de votre aide.

Voilà le script de mon app.

on run {input, parameters}
	tell application "Finder"
		open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Archives"
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Partage"
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Serie"
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Film"
	end tell
	delay 1
	tell application "Finder"
		if (exists window "Archives") then
			close window "Archives"
		end if
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		if (exists window "Film") then
			close window "Film"
		end if
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		if (exists window "Partage") then
			close window "Partage"
		end if
	end tell
	tell application "Finder"
		if (exists window "Serie") then
			close window "Serie"
		end if
	end tell
	return input
end run


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai créé une application via Automator que j'ai glissé dans ouverture lors de la session, hors celle-ci ne se lance pas, qu'est ce que rate ?
> Merci de votre aide.


Bonjour

Je n'utilise pas Automator mais AppleScript.

Si tu place ton code dans l'éditeur de scripts et le compiler en application devrais donner un résulltat.

Ton code 

```
tell application "Finder"
	open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Archives"
	open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Partage"
	open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Serie"
	open location "cifs://utilisateur:mdp@Server/Film"
	delay 1
	if (exists window "Archives") then close window "Archives"
	if (exists window "Film") then close window "Film"
	if (exists window "Partage") then close window "Partage"
	if (exists window "Serie") then close window "Serie"
end tell
```

Je n'ouvre qu'une fois le Finder, vu que toutes les lignes ont besoin de lui.

 Le système 64 bits est plus rapide qu'en 32 bits donc avec quelques temporisations ça risque de fonctionner.

@+


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Effectivement c'est nettement mieux, merci de ton aide.


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Effectivement c'est nettement mieux, merci de ton aide.



Bonjour

Il reste plus qu'a savoir si ton code fonctionne maintenant. 

*Bonne année*

@+


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Il fonctionne sans soucis, merci.


----------

